# Ending a letter or an e-mail in Italian



## mmpnyc

In English a letter to a friend usually begins with "Dear _____" and ends with "love", _________.  How is this written in Italian?  "Caro" seems to be the translation for both, but does that imply romantic love?  I am corresponding with an Italian whom I know casually -- his English is better than my Italian -- but we are writing in both.  

Grazie mille tutti.


----------



## Silvia B

In italian you usually begin a letter with "Caro/Cara" and it doesn't imply romantic love.
When you end a letter you may use more than just one expression which could be:

*spero di sentirti presto! * hope to hearing from you soon
*con affetto,* (which is the translation of "love" but may be considered a bit ..mmm...romantic? or maybe it is just used with people we really love, like old friends)
*Un bacio / baci* which is "kisses"

I don't have many ideas today.. someone else will surely give you other suggests!

Bye!


----------



## Silvia

mmpnyc,

here I can only speak for myself, since I guess it's a little bit personal.

I'm not calling you dear/dearest, since I barely know you 

Actually, I don't know you at all, so I don't want to sound like a hypocrite 

Caro or carissimo (dearest) is for a male and cara or carissima (dearest) is for a female. Informally, you can also say:
Hi Amanda, 
Ciao Amanda,

or start with your friend's name:
Amanda,
...

To close a letter/email you can use (depending on your kind of intimacy):
A presto
Con affetto
Saluti
Ciao
Ci sentiamo
Fatti sentire
and lots more!
(Italians like to be creative )


----------



## muriel

Hello guys,

I think that about the close Silviap has benn as exaustive as usually she is.
If I may be so bold as to dare to add anything to her opinions, I would suggest an ironic (not mocking, just smart) form of addressing to someone by letter:

Egregio ......

Illustre ........

....... all the vocatives (it.: vocativi)

That may be funny to begin a letter in a rather formal attitude... if you have no better idea....

Bye all


----------



## Silvia

muriel, that sounds fun 

Egregio, Illustre, Illustrissimo, Stimatissimo... (male)
Gentilissima, Stimatissima... (female)

but with a big big smile included


----------



## DesertCat

What would you typically use in Italian for formal correspondence?

As an aside, it is generally considered antiquated and sometimes even offensive to use "Dear Sirs" in the US. The salutation should either be specific to a name of an individual or generic/non-gender specific.


----------



## muriel

DesertCat said:
			
		

> What would you typically use in Italian for formal correspondence?
> 
> As an aside, it is generally considered antiquated and sometimes even offensive to use "Dear Sirs" in the US. The salutation should either be specific to a name of an individual or generic/non-gender specific.


Egr. signor/signora ....... *o *Egr. dott./dott.ssa ..... 
Cortese [idem]
Gentile [idem]
Spett. *per* ditta/azienda/cooperativa/associazione...

Quindi tanti altri modi, penso che in Italia riceva cospicua considerazione l'uso appropriato dei vocativi (sig. - dott. (dr. se medico) - prof. - avv. - .... ).


----------



## Gianni

DesertCat said:
			
		

> What would you typically use in Italian for formal correspondence?
> 
> See Silvia's post #5
> 
> As an aside, it is generally considered antiquated and sometimes even offensive to use "Dear Sirs" in the US. The salutation should either be specific to a name of an individual or generic/non-gender specific.


Such as 'To Whom It May Concern'


----------



## lsp

I wouldn't use "To whom it may concern" anymore if I had _anything_ to go on. Even a blind letter to a prospective employer for example, if you can't get an actual name (ideal, of course) could be addressed "Dear Human Resources Executive." The less remote and "form letter" your greeting can be, the better.


----------



## Silvia

To Whom It May Concern is still used for circular letters: 

A tutti gli interessati 

or (if we're talking of customers)

A tutti i Clienti
Loro Sedi


----------



## Redwiley

Ciao,

What are the most popular phrases Italians use to end a letter or an e-mail to a friend in a playful or friendly-joking way?  Examples in the US: _'Don't work too hard', 'Stay out of trouble','Be good'_, etc.
 
RW


----------



## Graziella

Redwiley said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> 
> What are the most popular phrases Italians use to end a letter or an e-mail to a friend in a playful or friendly-joking way?  Examples in the US: _'Don't work too hard', 'Stay out of trouble','Be good'_, etc.
> 
> RW



 I'm not Italian, but since I have studied a bit of Italian Language, here you are.

"Ti prego di non lavorare tanto" 
"spero tutto vada bene per te"
A presto dunque!
or
Ci sentiamo!
or
Un abbraccio


----------



## DDT

I'd suggest "stammi bene", "fai il bravo/fai la brava", "non lavorare troppo"...
Personally I prefer to send a hug ("un abbraccio") to pals and one or more kisses ("un bacio" "baci", often the Spanish way: "besos") to girls...please notice the whole of this endings are friendly and/or playful! 

DDT


----------



## Redwiley

Grazie mille, ancora una volta "e-mail ending" per un rapido e-mail: 'talk to you later'.  Would it be a relative equivalent to 'ci sentiamo' ?

Ciao,
RW


----------



## Manuela

Ciao Redwiley
"ci sentiamo", "a presto", "stammi bene" vanno benissimo. Se vuoi un po di simboli puoi usare TVB (ti voglio bene) oppure xoxo (baci e abbracci).
spero di essre stata d'aiuto 
ciao 
Manu


----------



## Graziella

Redwiley said:
			
		

> Grazie mille, ancora una volta "e-mail ending" per un rapido e-mail: 'talk to you later'.  Would it be a relative equivalent to 'ci sentiamo' ?
> 
> Ciao,
> RW



Manuela ha già risposto, però I'm sorry for being late. My PC at home was with some problems. It seems to works properly now.
Anyway "ci sentiamo" is equivalent to talk you later, as you said.
Also thanks to Manuela, for teaching us "xoxo".
I must go to the kitchen right now. . Today: pizza


----------



## Redwiley

Grazie Manuela and Graziella per such a comprehensive list.  I didn't know that xoxo actually stands for 'baci e abbracci' or 'hugs and kisses' in English, though I have seen it before.

Ciao,
RW


----------



## Graziella

Redwiley said:
			
		

> Grazie Manuela and Graziella per such a comprehensive list.  I didn't know that xoxo actually stands for 'baci e abbracci' or 'hugs and kisses' in English, though I have seen it before.
> 
> Ciao,
> RW



Cari saluti Redwiley (it is another way of ending a letter), meaning "warm greetings". 
When closing a commercial letter I'm used to write "Cordiali saluti".


----------



## DDT

Redwiley said:
			
		

> Grazie Manuela and Graziella per such a comprehensive list.  I didn't know that xoxo actually stands for 'baci e abbracci' or 'hugs and kisses' in English, though I have seen it before.
> 
> Ciao,
> RW



As far as I know "xoxo" is part os the sms language...no way to end a mail like that if you're out of your teens 
Concerning "TVB", well, that's neither friendly or playful. I suggest you shouldn't use it except for your partner or a very good friend...yet sounds quite feminine ("sissy" was actually the first word I could think of to describe it)

DDT


----------



## piwid

I totally agree with DDT...

I'm italian, I use a lot internet and e-mails, I've been for a quite long period in england, as well, and I have a lot of friends around the world...
never seen something like "xoxo" before

ok, i know XXX for kisses, but that's sms italian language, i agree with ddt, I'm not sure it is used in england or in the states
...may be xoxo is the english equivalent!!!!

you know, it is really funny, cause I think you have got kinda parents advisory code for movies and cinemas ...
I think that an "x movie" is a movie with violent contents, "xx" is violent or erotic content and "xxx "is sort of hardcore or adult content...sort of...am I right??

 in italy, instead, you have this sms code that it is completely different:

*x *is _bacio_,  kiss...to someone you love
*xx *is_  ti amo,_ I love you ...to the _one_ you really love  
*xxx* is_ baci,_ kisses ...with which girls usually close sms to their friends  

how funny!!

bye bye


----------



## 22caps

Hey, I was just wondering what are some good ways to end letters or e-mails to friends and what are the different meanings they convey.  A couple that i was thinking of are: 

Sinceramente, or con sincerita' --- Which I would naturally think has the same connotations as it does in English.

And another one I was thinking of is some way to translate "cheers!".... This is how I normally end my e-mails in English since it is not too personal and not too impersonal.  At the same time, however, it leaves the e-mail or letter on a positive note.  I realize, however, that this is not a traditional way to end a letter, even in English.  But I was wondering if it would be okay in a letter to say

Tanti auguri,
Giusseppe.  

Would that be appropriate?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Elisa68

Actually, we don't say _sinceramente _at the end. You can say _Con affetto_, _A presto_, _Cordialmente_ or simply _Ciao,_ it depends on how formal the letter is.

As for _tanti auguri,_ we usually use it for celebrations. You can say _tante belle cose_ if you like, but it is a bit old fashioned and informal.


----------



## disegno

I like to end emails with

A presto! (kind of like see you soon, hear from you soon)

Alla prossima! (until the next time)

Hai rallegrato la mia giornata! (you made my day)

Ci sentimo! (we will hear from each other soon)


----------



## Interista

I usually end with "baci e abbracci" when writing to friends..


----------



## Jean05

I've noticed that when Italians write in English they often sign off "Bye, ..." so I figured they must write 'ciao' when writing an email in Italian.  
I don't think it's that common to write that in English.  I'd never end an email or letter (or a post in a forum) with 'bye' to someone unless they were actually leaving or I wouldn't be speaking to them again for a long time.  I would usually write 'see you soon" or "talk to you later", or just write my name.  
Now I should try to translate my remark into Italian for practice...


----------



## joanpeace

Interista said:
			
		

> I usually end with "baci e abbracci" when writing to friends..




I would never end an English letter "hugs and kisses" to anyone other than close family.  But that's probably a cultural difference.  I have heard that Italians are very physical and greet each other often with a kiss on each cheek.  Is that done even today?  Is it more common in one area of the country than the other?  I am corresponding with four Italian pen-pals.  Only one has signed his letters "baci e abbracci" and at first, I was quite taken aback.  He's from Sardinia.  The other three are from the north.  They always sign "a presto" or "ciao".  I'm playing it safe and replying in the same manner, rather than risk offending them by being too personal.  What do the rest of you think?

Joan


----------



## ElaineG

Maybe everyone just has their own personal style on either side of the atlantic?  I sign e-mails to close personal friends, both male and female, xx oo or "hugs", or hugs & kisses; in Italian, I'll often say "un bacio," or un abbraccio....


----------



## luke85

Hi everybody,
I am looking for an ending to my email which is written in English (to an Italian) but I would prefer to end it in Italian to show that i've learnt a bit of the language (this is probably cheating  ). 
Could someone please give me an ending that is the equivilent of 'best regards' (informal), or something similar? 
Thanks for your time


----------



## Korena

Go here, and scroll down to the list at towards the bottom/middle to see a few possibilities:

http://www.wordreference.com/enit/regards

Hope I helped!!!

-Korena


----------



## lsp

To an Italian _friend_, yes? How about "Ciao, a presto!" And if you send it this weekend you can add, "Buona Pasqua!"


----------



## Tatzingo

Hi,

You could try any of the following;

To a friend;

A presto - see you soon
arriverderci - bye
Un abbraccio - a hug 
un bacio - a kiss (it's like signing with an X at the end of the letter)
A domani - see you tomorrow

To a colleague;

Cordiali Saluti - Kind regards
distinti saluti - as above

Hope that helps. Oh.. and a personal favourite... 

"T.v.b."

tatz.


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

Hello!

Seeing "t.v.b." defined as a "personal favourite" by a non-native is quite funny. Sideway: if the addressee is over 30, I REALLY don't like his/her chances to understand t.v.b.... 

Curiosity: the acronym above is commonly held by many outraged teachers and professors in Italy as the very leading example of what has been called "analfabetismo di ritorno" (something like "reillitteracy" - any better idea for a translation?).

Some chic students have then timidly and fruitlessly reproposed Latin salutations, for no other reason that Romans used acronyms...
Things like C.U,V. "cura ut valeas" (take care), or the much more elaborated S.T.V.B.E. E.V. "si tu vales bene est; ego valeo" (if you are fine, it's good; I'm doing fine too)

Anyway, as I said, fruitlessly... 

C.U.V.

V.


----------



## ElaineG

vincenzochiaravalle said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> Seeing "t.v.b." defined as a "personal favourite" by a non-native is quite funny. An aside: if the addressee is over 30, I REALLY don't like his/her chances of understanding t.v.b....
> 
> Curiosity: the acronym above is commonly held by many outraged teachers and professors in Italy as the very leading example of what has been called "analfabetismo di ritorno" (something like "reilliteracy" - any better idea for a translation?).
> 
> Some chic students have then timidly and fruitlessly reproposed Latin salutations, for no other reason that Romans used acronyms.
> Things like C.U,V. "cura ut valeas" (take care), or the much more elaborated S.T.V.B.E. E.V. "si tu vales bene est; ego valeo" (if you are fine, it's good; I'm doing fine too)
> 
> Anyway, as I said, fruitlessly...
> 
> C.U.V.
> 
> V.



I think I'd call that the "new illiteracy" (which we have plenty of on this side of the Atlantic also).

Although I'm over 30, I thought I'd note for completeness's sake that you can add as many "t"s (for tanto) as you like to "T.V.B." for emphasis -- e.g., "T.V.T.B." "T.V.T.T.B."  I've seen in with 5 or 6 Ts, which is horrifying.


----------



## sinopoli

Ciao !

Does any kind person know a source of various endings with which to end a letter, in Italian please ?

Ringrazie da Sinopoli


----------



## Gioppino

sinopoli said:


> Ciao !
> 
> Does any kind person know a source of various endings with which to end a letter, in Italian please ?
> 
> Ringrazie da Sinopoli



What kind of letter? A request, an answer, a complain, ...?


----------



## sinopoli

Gioppino,

Well, mainly in letters addressed to clergy (Catholic).  I think I can manage the rest.  I was thinking of a reference work, might be one somewhere ?

s


----------



## francifra

sinopoli said:


> Ciao !
> 
> Does any kind person know a source of various endings with which to end a letter, in Italian please ?
> 
> Ringrazie da Sinopoli


 
Cordialmente
L'occasione è gradita per porgere distinti saluti
Distinti saluti
Con osservanza (very formal)


----------



## sinopoli

Bex, 

Well, not exactly, I can do those thank you. I was thinking more of those elaborate formulae along the lines of “ I beg you to accept the expression of my distinguished sentiments” – in French (which I dare not post again …) – or, as used to be in the UK Services : “I have the honour to be, Sir, your obedient servant” and others of that ilk.

Agreed it is outmoded, outdated and all those things, but it appears to be required (and is appreciated) in certain circles, I say, if it gives pleasure, then why not ?


Francifra : 


“L'occasione è gradita per porgere distinti saluti
Distinti saluti
Con osservanza (very formal)


L'occasione è gradita per porgere distinti saluti
Distinti saluti
Con osservanza (very formal)
”:


That seems to be the trick, Grazie Mille !

Sinopoli

P.S.

I found all I need by typing "formule di cortesia" in you-know-where.

Hope this is not transgressing any more rules, although I don't remember so.

Many thanks to all for the kind assistance !

Sinopoli


----------



## Necsus

You may find this site useful.


----------



## accordion

For Desert Cat,
Can Dear Sirs really be even offensive? Would ''Gentlemen:'' any better as opening of a letter? Thks


----------



## london calling

accordion said:


> For Desert Cat,
> Can Dear Sirs really be even offensive? Would ''Gentlemen:'' any better as opening of a letter? Thks


In the UK it wouldn't be considered offensive. We use _Dear Sirs_ as the opening salutation of a very formal business letter when we address it to the company, not to a specific person (in which case we'd write _Dear Mr./Mrs./Ms. XXX_).
Personally,  I use "Gentlemen" in e-mails when I know who I'm writing to and I'm sure they're all men.


----------



## lsp

accordion said:


> For Desert Cat,
> Can Dear Sirs really be even offensive? Would ''Gentlemen:'' any better as opening of a letter? Thks


Yes, Desert Cat is correct with regard to today's accepted best practice in the US. It is passé at best and offensive at worst to presume gender when none is known in business correspondence.


----------



## accordion

lsp said:


> Yes, Desert Cat is correct with regard to today's accepted best practice in the US. It is passé at best and offensive at worst to presume gender when none is known in business correspondence.


 
I'm realizing how time goes by! When I was young the teacher said that in business correspondence British English uses ''Dear Sirs,'' as opening and American English ''Gentlemen:''( meaning in both cases Ladies and Gentlemen) as we currently use in Italian ''Egregi Signori'' meaning both genders. It seems that nowadays with the politically correct I was running high risks with those letter  openings! Can anybody give me a hand for future safe business correspondence? Thanks a lot.



accordion said:


> I'm realizing how time goes by! When I was young the teacher said that in business correspondence British English uses ''Dear Sirs,'' as opening and American English ''Gentlemen:''( meaning in both cases Ladies and Gentlemen) as we currently use in Italian ''Egregi Signori'' meaning both genders. It seems that nowadays with the politically correct I was running high risks with those letter openings! Can anybody give me a hand for future safe business correspondence? Thanks a lot.


 

Any other final hints about the correct use of commercial letter openings in the UK and in the USA?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## london calling

accordion said:


> Any other final hints about the correct use of commercial letter openings in the UK and in the USA?
> Thanks a lot!


Ci sono un sacco di siti utili. Dai un'occhiata a questo, per esempio.


----------



## accordion

Grazie, London Calling, ma mi rimane sempre il dubbio, dopo quanto scritto da Desert Cat (negli USA puo' essere ritenuto persino offensivo ''Dear Sirs'') perche', qualche annetto fa, in America, l'insegnante diceva che il nostro ''Egregi Signori'' o il tedesco ''Sehr geehrte Herren'' o il francese ''Messieurs'' che, fino all'arrivo del politically correct, si intendeva riferito ad ambo i sessi, andava tradotto in British English come ''Dear Sirs'', e in American English come ''Gentlemen:'' (con i due punti) nelle lettere commerciali. Certo, il mondo cambia ma qual e' la parola definitiva in proposito ora nel 2010?? Grazie del consiglio e un cordiale saluto


----------



## CristoferoJ

I have to confess that I am rather dismayed to learn that Political Correctness in the USA has reached such levels of idiocy that "Dear Sirs" is regarded as offensive. I would like to address this note to the entire business community (male and female) of North America. 
Dear Sirs, I gather that some of you may be offended by the word "sir" or "sirs" as a formal salutation, since, in your closed minds, it implies masculine gender. 
"Sirs" is a shortening of the old English form "Sires", which has been in use as a polite form of address since the 15th century. It is not gender specific since it derives from the Latin '_seior'_ meaning "older, elder" . In any case, in modern English "he embraces she". Please stop trying to ruin our language with PC nonsense. Yours sincerely, an Englishman.


----------



## Blackman

CristoferoJ said:


> I have to confess that I am rather dismayed to learn that Political Correctness in the USA has reached such levels of idiocy that "Dear Sirs" is regarded as offensive. I would like to address this note to the entire business community (male and female) of North America.
> Dear Sirs, I gather that some of you may be offended by the word "sir" or "sirs" as a formal salutation, since, in your closed minds, it implies masculine gender.
> "Sirs" is a shortening of the old English form "Sires", which has been in use as a polite form of address since the 15th century. It is not gender specific since it derives from the Latin '_seior'_ meaning "older, elder" . In any case, in modern English "he embraces she". Please stop trying to ruin our language with PC nonsense. Yours sincerely, an Englishman.


 
This is exactly what I think, English is based on Tradition. An Italian Englishman.


----------



## accordion

Thank you very much, CristoferoJ, of your explanation. I share your opinion regarding the stupidity of PC! So in Italy we should not say that Berlusconi is a short man. No, he is.... lacking in vertical extention!!!!
Best regards.


----------



## lsp

I agree, CristoferoJ, but then I feel no need to make the distinction so popular (in the US) today for words such as chairman, chairwoman and chairperson, or The Dawn of Man vs. The Dawn of Humankind. However, not knowing the recipient in cases like a business proposition or a request for a job interview, I have to advise on the side of caution and therefore maximum inclusion.


----------



## sofi1991

muriel said:


> Egr. signor/signora ....... *o *Egr. dott./dott.ssa .....
> Cortese [idem]
> Gentile [idem]
> Spett. *per* ditta/azienda/cooperativa/associazione...
> 
> Quindi tanti altri modi, penso che in Italia riceva cospicua considerazione l'uso appropriato dei vocativi (sig. - dott. (dr. se medico) - prof. - avv. - .... ).



Per scrivere ai miei professori universitari uso sempre la formula _Gent./Gent.mo/Gent.ma_.
A volte uso anche la lettera maiuscola con il pronome personale con cui mi rivolgo al destinatario:
_mi rivolgo a Lei.....vorrei chiederLe se..._
Ma è molto formale.
Per concludere:
_Aspettando una Sua risposta, Le porgo cordiali saluti/La saluto cordialmente/cordiali saluti_. Oppure, semplicemente:
_Cordialmente,
(firma)_


----------

